# New Feature - Added Liked



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

In addition to Join Date, Location and number of Posts, the space underneath everyones avatar now also shows how many times your posts have been Liked by other members..

L


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You've more than me!!! :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

And I've got more than both of you!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm the daddy round here - If Likes were Gains I'd be haawwwwwgggee!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

People naturally take a dislike to me, so am used to it!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nobody likes me lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Glassback said:


> I'm the daddy round here - If Likes were Gains I'd be haawwwwwgggee!


I'd normally like that comment... but you don't need it.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is humiliating...lol...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

JoePro said:


> I'd normally like that comment... but you don't need it.


Thats top drawer that bro hahaha NOW LIKE THIS!!!

I am a genuinely funny guy... so everyone is simply laughing at me rather than agreeing with what I say.... so its a backhanded compliment!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

uhan said:


> nobody likes me lol


G-Fresh likes this whore


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i might start a thread "like this post and i will rep you" lol

edit i was drunk last night and had a rep fest soon as i can i will rep in turn


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

lee85 said:


> This is humiliating...lol...


awww chin up mate im only just above you, and dont forget it!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Thats top drawer that bro hahaha NOW LIKE THIS!!!
> 
> I am a genuinely funny guy... so everyone is simply laughing at me rather than agreeing with what I say.... so its a backhanded compliment!


Haha, I refuse to like it.

And I'm always laughing at you.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> awww chin up mate im only just above you, and dont forget it!


Got a feeling you won't let me!!...damn it!!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

good job lorian,


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol...now thats just some funny sh1t!!!!


----------

